# After The Kids Leave "The Nest"



## ClassicRockr (Jan 8, 2015)

Parents all know that while their kids are in grade school thru high school, the family (husband, wife and kids) do many things together on weekends and on vacations. Could be going to Amusement Parks, boating/skiing, family Cruise or whatever. Now, at what point, after the kids move out, do many-to-all of these fun activities stop? Of course, the older the parents get, the less they can do and the older the kids get, when they may have kids of their own and do these cool things with them......minus the grandparents. 

Since we are into boating, we have talked to some couples in our age bracket (Baby Boomers) that sold their boat when their kids left home. Some did keep it, like a couple we know, but many do stop boating. We've seen boating "get-togethers" where it was 90% young folks in their 20's/30's. Their parents sold their boat and their kids bought their own boat. 

What I'm wondering is.......what changes in your lives when the kids leave the nest and it's only hubby and wife? Do we pray that the kids will involve us in some of their excursions and/or hope they will accept an invite from us to do some "fun" thing (if we can handle it)? 

I know that at a certain age, we can't be running all over Disneyland, Sea World or Disney World all day or walking around a zoo for part of a day. We are more into sitting down and enjoying a good Broadway Play/Musical. Just something much more "slower paced".


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 8, 2015)

We used to spend every other vacation with the kids. One year we would all go someplace together,the next hubby and I would go someplace just the two of us. That was before we sold our business and didn`t have mch alone time together. Then one year we went to a KOA Camp (with cabins) up in the Trinity Mountains in very Northern California-just the two of us. We had the best time and we knew the kids and grandkids would love it there,so the next year we all went. Well now,every year,the group grows bigger and bigger. We actually skpped last year because of the drought-not enough water in the lake for boating- but we are already planning this year. Now my sister and BIL come too. We stay in cabins and they are way away from where the RVs and trailers and tent campsites are. Some of the kids camp,some have trailers. So it`s the best of both worlds for all of us. In fact,last night when we heard the "new baby news" that was the first thing my daughter and I discussed-what was this going to mean for our usual Jly vacation lol? We decided we would go early July and hope the baby doesn`t come before it`s due date-late July  In any case,we are only 4 hours away from home-a doable trip if baby comes early.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 8, 2015)

Very *GLAD* to hear that you and your husband still do things with the kids/their families. I suspect not many do, b/c of health issues, finances or family problems. 

I just wondered, in doing this Thread, b/c we've been to Sea World and the water park, Aquatica in Orlando and only see a few early 60's people there. While at Sea World, a few years ago, we seen an older lady struggle just walking up the ramp to the Shamu Show. She had to have assistance. We also see very few-to-no people in their mid-60's at our local zoo. 



Mrs. Robinson said:


> We used to spend every other vacation with the kids. One year we would all go someplace together,the next hubby and I would go someplace just the two of us. That was before we sold our business and didn`t have mch alone time together. Then one year we went to a KOA Camp (with cabins) up in the Trinity Mountains in very Northern California-just the two of us. We had the best time and we knew the kids and grandkids would love it there,so the next year we all went. Well now,every year,the group grows bigger and bigger. We actually skpped last year because of the drought-not enough water in the lake for boating- but we are already planning this year. Now my sister and BIL come too. We stay in cabins and they are way away from where the RVs and trailers and tent campsites are. Some of the kids camp,some have trailers. So it`s the best of both worlds for all of us. In fact,last night when we heard the "new baby news" that was the first thing my daughter and I discussed-what was this going to mean for our usual Jly vacation lol? We decided we would go early July and hope the baby doesn`t come before it`s due date-late July  In any case,we are only 4 hours away from home-a doable trip if baby comes early.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 8, 2015)

Well,we are still totally active and able to do pretty much anything. My husband still challenges the boys to footraces, but with his bum knee I think that their 9 year old sister is going to be a better match for him  Our boat is a type that it takes some flexibility to get on and off of (not to mention balance) but so far,so good. And the kids say this is the year they will probably buy a pontoon boat so I`m happy about that. We had one for years but it had motor issues that we (and all the local mechanics)finally gave up on. But the kids and grand always loved going out on it so now they want one too. Neither of us has waterskied in a few years but neither of us would be afraid to give it a go. We both have skied since we were little kids. We ride bicycles when we`re "camping"-this place is huge and has miles of paved private roads. We don`t go to many of the kinds of places you`ve mentioned,like Sea World and waterparks and (shudder) Disneyland. We did when the grands were littler but now those places just don`t interest us-been there,done that for too many years. That could be why you don`t see that many "over 60s" there.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, we can still do SOME things, but have no family around us, so, it's just wife and I to have fun. We love to go to Orlando, spend a couple of nights and go to Sea World's water park there. Floating down the small Rapids there in an inner tube is great fun in the summer when it's pretty warm. We have a 20' Cuddy Cabin boat that we love to take out, but can only do it on the weekends when my wife isn't working. And, if the weather isn't cooperating, the boat doesn't go out. 

Shoot, at our age, mid-60's, our idea of camping would be a nice room at the Hilton or a nice/comfy cabin w/big color tv and bar. Yep, can't forget the bar. LOL Oooop's, can't forget the Classic Rock cd's and dvd's!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 8, 2015)

Well,we don`t have to get too fancy-although we do also enjoy a nice room at the Hilton sometimes too! For me,a cozy cabin with a kitchen-and more importantly-a bathroom, is just fine. No sleeping on the ground or even on an airbed for me. But then,I never enjoyed doing that anyway. I like the creature comforts lol.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine kept leaving and then coming back with more baggage.  First time, it was back with a husband and a dog (a fire broke out in the their apartment bldg. and it was declared uninhabitable so they moved in with us for a while), then it was back without the husband and dog, but with a baby.  Things worked out with her and the husband, so we finally downsized and bought another house that was just perfect for the two of us and WHAM.... it was back for two years with a toddler, out again with a boyfriend, and then back again with the grandbaby again for a while.  Now, don't get me wrong; it was absolutely great having the grandbaby living there with us, but the in-and-out got a little old.  

Now the "grandbaby" has graduated from college and is teaching school.  I take care of my boyfriend's toddler granddaughter two days a week but come May, we'll be back on the road again, footloose and fancy free, if we can get his mother settled somewhere by then....sigh.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 8, 2015)

Ahhhh yes,the "boomerang" kids. Been there too.


----------

